
Serotonin and brain function: a tale of two receptors - gwern
http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/0269881117725915
======
gwern
Some discussion: [http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/10/10/ssc-journal-club-
seroto...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/10/10/ssc-journal-club-serotonin-
receptors/)

